# My car was stolen



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea... 

So i dunno what will happen with me atm but if i dissapear for a day or too you'll know why.

i'll keep ya updated..


----------



## svtranger (Aug 16, 2007)

what kind of car was it???


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh Cid, that truly does...blow some serious chunks!

IIRC, I gave you a $2K controller package for your 5gal nano. You left it in the car...riiiiight .

Wishing you a favourable resoloution.

It was a late model white Plymouth Sundance or Dodge Shadow. My sis had one in teal...LOL!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Awee i already made the report.. X) But stupid me.. i dont have full insurance.. So if it doesnt show up i am outta luck.

It was a dodge spirit 92, white.. minor rust on the bottom.. some rust on the top.

packed to the brim with my camping gear.. *curses*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG Ciddian I am so sorry to hear your news, that's terrible... Ugh, rotten...Will censor my comments and hope karma does its magic.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thanks Kat, goal for the day! Get new licence and rent a car!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about your car  
Love the calamari signature though.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

That really sucks! Where was the car when it was stolen?? Man i don't know what I would do if my car was ripped off...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

in my parking spot.. lol its above ground thou, and behind the building... unfortunatly very easy to do what you need to.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Any luck with the car?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No car yet durn it... which means its prolly not set on fire or crashed. LOL

Got my rental today.. 2007 dodge charger...Ooooo.. they din have any compacts so i got this for the same price. :3 Little silver lining i guess...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

so you ARE gonna take it out to the country and jam the pedal down and see how it accelerates right?

???

Im invited no?

Hope the old feller turns up for ya.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it has a govenor.. Already tried.. ;_;


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Man, that sucks. I hope the mafia didn't use it for a hit job!
It's probably parked some where, in some corner rusting away. If you have time, you might want to drive around your neighborhood to see if it's around. I mean, chances are, the bozo lives around where you live. And if he/she wants your camping equipment, they dont' want to part it too far.
Good luck
Peter

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> it has a govenor.. Already tried.. ;_;


Oh what a f***** buzz kill man


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh ya peter, thanks.. I did just that  No sign.. but there is a neighboorhood just behind me i am gunna check out on the weekend


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I certainly agree with peter, the criminal element is lazy, hence the crime vs working choice. You can try calling any impound places around that may have your car if it was towed for being parked somewhere for too long.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i wish it was towed.. If it was it would have been reported already. Somthing about VIN numbers or whatever...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Any news on the car?


----------



## svtranger (Aug 16, 2007)

my sisters car got stolen in front of our house(mississauga)

it was found in Hamilton.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee sv.. i am so sorry!

Well... talk about lazy! The car turned up yesterday! from those who know my area.. i live at o'conner and st.clair. The car was found on a road at o'conner and pape!!! D:

i searched all over this area but we stopped just short of pape.. LOL

dink took my ID, my pet store name tag... a LED tent (bran frickkin new) a small BBQ and a blow up matress... also took my bf's DHL jacket and left his dirty one.
ohhh and the dude was so nice to rip open a bag of fish food and get the stuff all over the back seat..

had to pay a guy last night to come out and fix the punched ignition.. it amazing at how easily that came out. 160.
then had to pay to get my car out... 140.. lol

but a hell of a lot cheaper than the car i was about to buy today! LOL thankfully i didnt sign on the dotted line yet and we should be able to just let the guy know what happened.

car is with me now.. still good shape, has a honken club thing that i hope helps.. lol.
still cant get insurance on it cause the car is 15 years old and they dont insure cars 15 years and older without a appraisal.

what a lesson for me 

thanks again guys for the support ^^


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Possibly some bum who just wanted a ride then decided to take any goodies for their worth. Bastard!

I missed all this drama completely. Glad you got your wheels back Jess. When you're talking about an appraisal being required are you trying to get full cover?

I'm with the Personal Insurance company and they wanted that for my (new to me) car (as it's 16 years old) to give full cover. I opted for a lesser cover but I might upgrade at some time.

I don't know if you caught it over at LOL, but here's my new car.......



















Ok, ok Pablo.......yes........ I guess I _will_ give you a lift at sometime and you can make believe you're a drug lord, pimp or whatever 

Martin.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, the car is nice and everything, but I like the house behind it ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Why that looks JUST like my house. ROFL

*waits for lightning*


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

The pics were taken in the Post Road/Bridlepath area. The houses don't come much grander in the GTA.
Nice gates you've got there Katalyst 

Martin.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

MT-ED said:


> The pics were taken in the Post Road/Bridlepath area. The houses don't come much grander in the GTA.
> Nice gates you've got there Katalyst
> 
> Martin.


ROFL!

No one who has been to my house comment!   Okay so perhaps the Downsview military base doesn't look EXACTLY like that.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ah, but let's not forget the rolling plains of Bombardier (where the deer and the antelope play) or the majestic beauty that is Idomo  
If it's good enough for SARSfest and the Pope it's good enough for you girl! 

Martin.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

MT-ED said:


> Ah, but let's not forget the rolling plains of Bombardier (where the deer and the antelope play) or the majestic beauty that is Idomo
> If it's good enough for SARSfest and the Pope it's good enough for you girl!
> 
> Martin.


Am just sitting here cracking up. SARS Fest? I dunno about that. * dramatic sigh* if its good enough for the Pope...I GUESS its good enough for me.

PS
Its more like the screaming planes then rolling one's. lol


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Nah Guv! Them Q400s don't scream......unless they're pining for the fjords that is. Listen how quiet they are.....if it hadn't been nailed to the perch in the first place it would have fallen off the runway.........

http://communities.canada.com/natio.../bombardier-q400-crash-as-caught-on-tape.aspx

The Pope was good, but I still think that AC/DC stole the show. The Holy father should have done his greatest hits instead of stuff off the new album...........I saw some Nuns in the mosh-pit who were hoping for some of the old head-banging Hail Mary stuff.......

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thanks martin! 

Some guy mailed some of my ID back to me just at the beggining of the week! 

It was found on the other side of the city.. So.. more than one person got into my car.. LoL poor thing...

I got a small parking ticket.. but i am not sure if i should pay it or not.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Great news on the ID. Nice to know that Toronto's not full of low-life like the car thief.

The cops were involved with finding the car right? Can't you get their verification on the fact that your car being parked where it was wasn't your responsibility and get the ticket squashed? It would be freakin' ridiculous if you had to pay a ticket because your car was stolen.

Martin.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Martin is right, I'd send in a copy of the police report along with the ticket & say it was stolen etc. or perhaps there's someone you can call and fax it to. Either way there's no way you should have to pay for it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you can have it squash even before the court date. If I remember correctly, you have to return the ticket to schedule for the court date. You have to bring some kind of evident in paper indicating that your car was stolen. Bring it to the place where you need to schedule the court date. Show them the proof and they should be able to squash it before it get's send for court scheduling.
Keep a copy of everything for at least 1 year with you. After 1 year, you'll be clear.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

So what happened with the ticket?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i havent even had time to deal with it.. i'll prolly just pay the stupid thing.. Pfft...


----------

